# Rod building question



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

How many microwave guides would you gentlemen run on an 8 foot blank? And what size would you start with


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Rod building**


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.americantackle.us/spacing.html

QED.


----------

